# Walleye???



## Big-Matt (Jun 14, 2010)

ive been fishing at west branch a lot lately mainly cuz its closest and the waters real dark and merky just wonderin if anyone has any good tips on walleye fishing like a good colour lour? and what time is best?


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

try flicker shads in firetiger them been working good for me this year.


----------

